#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Resetar Datacom dmswitch 2104g2-edd E1

## gercol

Preciso voltar as configurações de fabrica do dataco 2104g2 alguém sabe como fazer ??
comprei usado e nao consigo resetar

----------


## will

Somente enviando Mac address e serial Number para a DATACOM.

----------


## Pirigoso

O legal da Datacom é isso equipamento sem procedência NF eles não dão assunto , e ainda entra em contato com o proprietário da NF

----------


## JC2D

Os amigos que responderam sobre a recuperação de senha estão certos. Entretanto, se não for este o caso, ou seja, você conhece o Usuário e Senha e apenas deseja zerar a configuração, pode utilizar o comando copy default-config startup-config e em seguida reiniciar o equipamento. Ele vai subir com as configurações de fábrica.

----------


## racaljr

> Os amigos que responderam sobre a recuperação de senha estão certos. Entretanto, se não for este o caso, ou seja, você conhece o Usuário e Senha e apenas deseja zerar a configuração, pode utilizar o comando copy default-config startup-config e em seguida reiniciar o equipamento. Ele vai subir com as configurações de fábrica.


Olá amigo poderia me dizer qual é a configuração padrão dele? Como fica? Tudo transparente?

----------


## shadodano

boa noite tirando essa forma de vc mandar um email para datacom tem um outra forma para zerar o equipamento quando perde a senha

----------


## isaquias

respondendo ao amigo ai o perigoso estou com 4 aqui e eles tem procedência ( leiloa da vale) sendo assim nao tenho a nota fiscal. por isto queria saber como resetalo.

----------


## wala

acho que é só mandar email para a datacom eles entram em contato com a vale e verifica a procedencia.

----------


## isaquias

ok obriga. um rapaz resetou eles para min.

----------


## Umesh

olha, tem um tutorial mas é Huawei, mas é bem parecido talvez possa te ajudar:

----------


## Umesh

talvez este video possa te ajudar, apesar de não ser Datacom pode te dar um caminho:

----------


## fernandoxp3

Boa Tarde isaquias! 
estou precisando reseta o meu, tem como posta como conseguiu ou passa o contato dele?

----------


## xandek

> ok obriga. um rapaz resetou eles para min.


Boa tarde, 

gostaria de resetar o que tenho aqui também.
Consegue me passar esse contato ?
Faz muitos anos que a GVT deixou esse switch aqui e agora pensei em utilizá-lo se possível.

Obrigado

----------


## Carlos990

Boa tarde, alguém conseguiu alguma informação sobre o desbloqueio? ou tem algum contato que faça o desbloqueio, ganhei um equipamento desse e quero começar um pequeno provedor.

----------


## eddiehenna

Comprei 2 em um leilão e nao consigo resetar.... se puder me ajudar ....

----------


## Reginaldolcamargo

Boa Tarde

Estou com um Aparelho que ganhei de um amigo a algum tempo.

Mas não consigo resetar ele!

Alguma sugestão?

----------


## daolivei

ola bom dia, estou com o mesmo problema você conseguiu?

----------


## daolivei

> ok obriga. um rapaz resetou eles para min.



olá e como ele conseguiu poderia compartilhar conosco? obrigado.

----------


## atlambr

Srs e Sras, bom dia.

Estou com um problema parecido mas um pouco pior.....

Estou com um SW Datacom modelo DmSwitch 2104G2-EDD E1.

O problema é o seguinte:
O equipamento liga mas fica travado, LEDs acesos o tempo todo e mesmo iniciando ele com cabo console ele não dá prompt / log de Inicialização. O cabo console foi testado em outro equipamento e esta funcionando perfeitamente, vou testado no putty, no MobaXterm e teraterm

Segue anexo imagem do problema.

Obs.: aconteceu uma vez do equipamento ficar ligado de um dia para outro e apareceu a tela de logon no acesso via console.

Alguém já teve algum problema parecido? 

Obrigado.

----------


## catcherbonny

Bom dia, após pesquisas consegui resetar os sw datacom e preciso cabo console , putty e Teanviewer caso precise entre em contato ZAP: 41 - 999478231

----------

